
Ask HN: Wall Monitors / Screens? - zachwill
Hey HN,<p>The place I currently work uses around 400+ magnets in several conference rooms that have to be updated every couple weeks by interns.<p>Do you guys have any recommendations on monitors or screen solutions that could be run off an iPad or computer?<p>It&#x27;s kind of a tough requirement:<p><pre><code>    * Data needs to be legible on the screens (400+ items)
    * Would be on for 14-16 hours a day
</code></pre>
Thanks for any recommendations!
======
davismwfl
I've done some of these types of things using like an Intel NUC and either a
couple of large screen LCD's or a high resolution projector. Just depends on
budget and needs.

Not sure what the magnets are doing, or representing but a low end Intel NUC
can be had for $200-300 then it is just figuring out LCD's and the software.
Even cheaper 1080p TV's can be had for $200-300 for pretty large TV's. The NUC
also has HDMI so it is easy to connect.

